

How Callbacks in PHP could increase the downloading speed of a Web Page - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-callbacks-in-php-could-increase-the-downloading-speed-of-a-web-page/26580

======
ck2
Or use flush() command between fetches, no callbacks needed.

